# gepunktete linie



## :: c0rt0na :: (3. Oktober 2001)

hi alle zusammen,

weiss einer wie ich möglichst einfach eine gepunkte linie machen kann?
ich weiss das es bei gfx4all mal da was gab/gibt, bloss sind die gerade mit dem redisgn beschäftigt (
also weiss einer tut oder kann mir beschreiben, wie man eine gepunktete linie hinbekommt ?

greetz ::c0rt0na::


----------



## Tribalman (3. Oktober 2001)

Eazy .

Ist doch ganz einfach. Benutze den Airbrush. Unter 
"Werkzeugspitzen" klickst Du auf den kleinen Rechtspfeil,
und wählst "neue Werkzeugspitze". Stelle "Durchmesser"
und "Kantenschärfe" nach Deinen Vorstellungen ein, und 
setzte den "Malabstand" auf einen Wert über 100 %.

Wenn Du dann (mit dieser Werkzeugspitze) den Airbrush 
benutzt, und dabei SHIFT gedrückt hältst, kannst Du 
wunderschöne, gerade Punktlinien zeichnen. Geht natürlich
auch mit dem Pinsel oder dem Bleifisch 

Alles klar?

Tribal


----------



## :: c0rt0na :: (3. Oktober 2001)

ich hatte gehofft das da sowas wie ein universellen schalter gibt  
auf punktmodus umstellen! *Yes,Sir! 
trotzdem natürlich danke für deine hilfe ! 

greetz ::c0rt0na::


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. Oktober 2001)

Man hätte es auch mit einem Muster machen können, aber ich denke die Methode von Tribalman ist doch ein bisschen einfacher, obwohl die Methode mit dem Muster auch nicht sonderlich kompliziert gewesen wäre.


----------



## Ice0210 (5. Oktober 2001)

*punkt linie*

Es geht doch auch mit dem Text Werkzeug.
Oder nicht, also wenn man halt nur eine gepunktete Linie haben möchte.
Danach Ebene Rastern und weiter bearbeiten wie man halt mag.


----------



## Praphics (24. Januar 2005)

Nach dem 2 Beitrag her...
 Ich arbeite mit PS7. Wo finde ich den Airbrush ?


----------



## holzoepfael (24. Januar 2005)

Auf Airbrush kannst du  in der Leiste umstellen wenn du auf den Pinsel geklickt hast. Das zeichen mit dem Schreiber und der gezeichneten Linie. Aber nimm für solche Fragen in Zufunkt doch einfach die Hilfe.....

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Praphics (24. Januar 2005)

Yo, danke erstmal.
 Dich 1. Gibt es bei mir keine Werkzeugspitzen. Daher kann ich wahrscheinlcih den Airbrush auch nicht finden.
 Ist schon komisch irgendwie. Oder geth das nicht mit PS*7*?


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Januar 2005)

Das "Werkzeugspitzen-Werkzeug" wird meistens "Pinsel" genannt. Da kannst du in der oberen Leiste den Airbrush auswählen.
In der "Brushengine" von Photoshop 7 kannst du auch recht komfortabel alle restlichen Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Praphics (24. Januar 2005)

Halten wir fest: Es geht, die Frage ist nur noch wie.
  Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

  1. Ich klicke auf den Pinsel, Werkzeugspitzen Winkel <<<Dieser Text erscheint wenn ich längere Zeit mit dem Cursor auf dem Button bleibe....Soweit richtig? 

  2. Es erscheint nun unter: Datei, Bearbeiten, Bild, Filter etc. eine Leiste.Ganz Links kann man mehrere Sachen auswähln unter anderem auch Airbrush rund 50% Fluss.
  Hab ich ausgewählt....Soweit stimmts?

  3. Den Modus. Ich nehme &quot;normal&quot;. Richitg?

  4. Nun kann ich noch die Deckkraft und den &quot;Fluss&quot; bestimmen: Deckkraft: 100 % , Fluss 50 %. 

  5. Am Ende ist noch ein kleinr Button mit einem Pinsel: &quot;Aktivieren Sie diese Funktion, um Airbush zu aktivieren&quot;. Gedrückt, der Button wird hell.

  6. Ich zeichne mit dem Pinsel. Es passiert nichts, wie üblich malt der Pinsel.

  Wenn ich irgendeo etwas falsch gemacht habe, oder noch etwas dazu kommt bitte die Zahl der Aufgabennummer dazu schreiben, erleichter meine Arbeit, danke .

  MfG. Praphics


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Januar 2005)

Warum denn so schwer?
Wähle den Pinsel als Werkzeug und deine gewünschte Werkzeugspitze. Nun klickst du ganz rechts auf den Reiter "Werkzeugspitzen" um die Brushengine von Photoshop zu öffnen. Jetzt kannst du unter Anderem den Malabstand einstellen. Voila


----------

